# Pex vs copper in basement renovation



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

drilling holes in joists or use existing holes in joists to try to run the pipe is not a good idea... try to minimze this...leak probably ok as there lot of presolider coupling make you kind of leak guarantee... but just two much works on making short connections.. and kind of ugly too..

the best is try to find existing space which you can group together and form a sofflet in the future if you decided to renovate your basement and use such area to put your pipes/wires/cabels..etc. on top of the joists ..etc. a well design layout can save you a lot of hole drilling on the joists...


----------



## Mikedks (Sep 13, 2006)

unfortunately, I don't have a choice as to location of two specific pipe runs, both run thru the joists and have to replaced in the same location. Soffitts and tunnels are not an option. That is one of the reasons I am contemplating pex for the water supply lines.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

sorry for my ignorance, I don't know what is pex... but if you have no choice... joining copper pipes with coupler is no problem... it is really easy.. I don't think there will be leak problem... buy those pre-solider couples and applied solider as well to double guarantee... don't worry about leak, it won't... you just need to do more solider work...

and more importantly, it is very important you solider it right the first time, after the whole think solidered, try to fix a leak by replacing a section is a 10 times more difficult as to fit in the couple by breaking a pipe..etc. is a real pain... I done that and don't want to do it again...


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Pex is todays new home installations, this is really good pipe, go with it if you can. we use it everyday, never any question in my mind if there will be problems, there will be none.


----------



## Mikedks (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks for your reply Ron, pex looks so easy to work with, almost too easy.


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Pex is todays new home installations, this is really good pipe, go with it if you can. we use it everyday, never any question in my mind if there will be problems, there will be none.


I agree 100%...cross link poly ethylene(spelling?)is the way of the future


----------



## jamesdart (Jun 7, 2006)

is the pex cheaper than copper these days?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Copper is getting expensive, I have not priced it lately, so I can't say, it might be in the same range. But the time involved in faster for pex then with copper.

Now the tool can cost, but I bet you can rent the tool needed.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Copper is getting expensive, I have not priced it lately, so I can't say, it might be in the same range. But the time involved in faster for pex then with copper.
> 
> Now the tool can cost, but I bet you can rent the tool needed.


I was just going to say that. When working with pex you need the expension tool. Here is the way it works. You stick it in the end of the pex. It expands the tube then you make the insert. Pex has a memory so it will go back to the original size before the expansion. It use to be a manual tool you would squeeze and rotate but now i see they have a new one on the market i thinks its electric.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

There os two types of system, Wirsbo and RTI, Wirsbo uses expansion, useing Wirsbo also requires the use of metal brass or plasric rings on the for each fitting end the others uses crimped on ss rings, we use RTI here and Wirsbo when sizes are greater the 1"

Whats great about pex, you don't have to worry about will the pipe freeze and split, it can freeze but it will not split.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

sounds like pex and copper, after 10 years, would just like we are comparing ABS pipe against ancient Iron pipes now...

so may be... what is the bad thing about pex...... when comparing to copper... to give us "copper pipe owner" a little bit content with what we have...


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Bad thing about it, it's hard to make it look good, clean straight runs, squared up corners, thats what is bad. But it all looks the same when the rock covers it.


----------



## Mikedks (Sep 13, 2006)

I can live with ugly runs, besides, you should see my copper joints after im done sweating them. Talk about ugly!. 

Sounds like the specialty tool for Pex is expensive, I hate doing the buy and return after use, not my style, but in this case, I may have to.


----------



## Mikedks (Sep 13, 2006)

Any locals on the forum know if Pex is allowed by code for water applications in NC?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Mikedks said:


> Any locals on the forum know if Pex is allowed by code for water applications in NC?



Call you local building/plumbing inspector, they can tell you right away.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Mikedks said:


> Sounds like the specialty tool for Pex is expensive


About 125 here for the crimper.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Ron The Plumber said:


> There os two types of system, Wirsbo and RTI, Wirsbo uses expansion, useing Wirsbo also requires the use of metal brass or plasric rings on the for each fitting end the others uses crimped on ss rings, we use RTI here and Wirsbo when sizes are greater the 1"
> 
> Whats great about pex, you don't have to worry about will the pipe freeze and split, it can freeze but it will not split.


Wirsbo is what i was refering to. Actually i didn't know anything about the RTI system. Yep plastic rings.:thumbup:


----------



## Journeyman Robert (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi everyone. First time poster. I am a journeyman plumber from Calgary, Canada.

Re Topic: Mikedks, Pex is definately the product to use. Here in Canada copper is actually being phased out and is rarely used. This is due to speed of installation and of course the price is too much. I completely agree with Ron regarding the look of the install, but the time you save is well worth it.


----------



## Mikedks (Sep 13, 2006)

My house is currently 2/3's 40yr old copper( seems VERY thin when doing work on it) and the rest is Qest pipe. This as I understand it, is the so called lawsuit material. Though it looks as if all elbows and fittings are copper and not plastic. Funny thing, faucet on hot water line coming from electric hot water heater began dripping last nite. Faucet is connected on both sides by Qest and is attached by copper rings on each end. Leak is coming from the stem, valve actually has a fitting, can I just unscrew and replace or can the faucet be rebuilt? or do I need to get the crimper and replace the whole faucet?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Yep Quest Pipe is some bad stuff, you should think about replacing all of it soon.

Looks like you will need to replace this shutoff valve, you might beable to tighten up the packing nut, just below the handle, if that don't work then you have to replace.


----------



## Mikedks (Sep 13, 2006)

Again, I appreciate the help, the Qest is going soon, very soon. Am planning on relocating water heater and then repiping basement myself. But I will be leaving the WVD system to the professionals, involves cutting concrete, moving shower drain, moving toilet, etc... the wife will only let me go so far. also need to tt the county, see what they require and will allow.


----------



## Eric_ht (Feb 14, 2006)

*What about PVC?*

haven't heard anyone mention it...The title should read cpvc not pvc!


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

PVC pipe not allowed in building here, cpvc is allowed, but the problem with pvc and cpvc is it makes the water have a plastic taste to it.

We only use it between house and meter and thats not often, we run pex 99% of the time.


----------

